# Do you want C-Web or Francis? C-Web is a friend of J-How & Francis is friend of Yao.



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

They are almost available.

C-Web helps J-How and Francis helps Alston.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

No and DEFINITELY NO.

No to C-Web, he's getting old and he ain't that great any more.

Francis, he's goodbye forever. Ball hog, he didn't deliver a single pass to Yao.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Eeewww, I choose NEITHER, that's like asking me whether I'd rather be SHOT OR STABBED?:nah: Naw man, neither one really helps us. They both have baggage, different bags mind you, but baggage nonetheless.

Unless we'd pick up like a big rebounding type guy, I don't think we really need anything? Unless JKidd belts hits wife sometime soon, and wants out of NJ? There's nobody else that helps?

We just need our own guys to hurry up and get healthy before Yao returns? Big guards: Snyder/Bonzi check!
Three pt Shooting: Mac/Bat/Novak check!
Rebounding: number 1 in the league: check!
Two Allstars hungry for a title? Check Check:yay: 

Yao, just don't eat too much ice cream. . .:biggrin: get well soon baby:clap2:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm gonna drop out the Rockets if Francis comes back. He sucks more than Alston's shooting at Minnesota, 2 days ago.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Do you want C-Web or Francis? C-Web is a friend of J-How & Francis is friend of Y*

no no no no no


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

BS's BS thread!uke:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I would sign both of them long term contracts, then use them as trade bait............

When they are hot, then pack them with bob sura.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

neither of them are good trade baits.. but are overpayed and underperforming.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> I would sign both of them long term contracts, then use them as trade bait............
> 
> When they are hot, then pack them with bob sura.


um are you insane? wait, you are Ballscientist


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If I had to, I would take Cwebb


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I think the Rockets have a big chance of getting Francis, bigger than any other team. Howard obviously has no pull in the organization, but if Yao asks them to sign his good friend, are they going to say no to their franchise player? He might even be willing to play good soldier this time around, seeing as how he's watched his career gradually fade to obscurity since leaving Houston before.

But realistically, he's hurt and could be out for who knows how long. And even though I think he could play for Houston, he'll probably choose the highest bidder (which won't be high, but probably more than Houston who would only sign him as a favor to Yao).


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Francis is a cancer. No way do I want him. 

Webber at least never made his teams implode, only their payroll.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

If we'd get Francis and C-Web for the minimum contract, then I'll surely take them.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I want ball scientist on the team, how's that?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone can have wild dreams. 

I also imagine that Tracy McGrady is my best friend, but I don't even know him.


----------



## bobauf (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Do you want C-Web or Francis? C-Web is a friend of J-How & Francis is friend of Y*

bring me cwebb!!!! old? yep. underachiever? yep. a great passer that has a nice mid range jumper and plays the position we are weakest at? yep. considering we could get him on the cheap, and he may actually be motivated by the chance at a title, i say do it. do it now! bonzi obviously isn't happening, and francis is a joke.

by the way, love the redesign.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Bring in JHo! CWeb is a better rebounder and has higher assists than JHo. A Yao/Cweb will be GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Good for what? Parties or group-drinking?


----------

